# Buying Theraband Gold



## Janelle (Feb 22, 2017)

Where I can buy Theraband gold here in the philippines? Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

https://simple-shot.com/ ships world wide . Reputable vendor of the community .

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## transparent101 (Feb 23, 2017)

You're not going to find it anywhere close, trust me I've tried looking

Basically none within South East Asia ( not that I'm aware of)

So yeah, you'll need to get it online


----------



## Janelle (Feb 22, 2017)

But I dont have credit card to buy it ????


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Janelle said:


> But I dont have credit card to buy it ????


Then you'll probably be out of luck. Can you get someone with a card to buy for you?

Other than that, phone around and see if any medical supply stores carry it locally .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## transparent101 (Feb 23, 2017)

Apart from medical stores, you can try fitness stores, they usually have exercise bands for sale. You may not be able to get "Theraband" specifically, but you can try other similar products. The bands I use are called "iFit" lol..


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Go to your bank and get a prepaid Visa....

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

